
NOAA versus FCC and CTIA on 5G's Impact on Weather Data (WaPo) - susiecambria
https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2019/05/23/head-noaa-says-g-deployment-could-set-weather-forecasts-back-years-wireless-industry-denies-it/
======
susiecambria
I find this interesting but as a non-tech/science person, can't discern the
truth on this subject. Help anyone?

